# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > بانک های اطلاعاتی در Delphi >  درخواست آموزش کامل برنامه نویسی با دلفی برای بانک های اطلاعاتی

## jalal95

از دوستان درخواست اموزش کامل برنامه نویسی با دلفی برای بانکهای اطلاعاتی را به صورت کامل دارم که اگه بصورت فایل pdf باشه بهتره  در ضمن من جستجو کردم در سایت همچین اموزشی نیست خواهشا کامل و جامع باشه نه اینکه دوستان به 10 یا 20 خط اکتفا کنند ممنون

----------


## Valadi

با سلام 
تا دلت بخواد سورس در این زمینه در سایت هست و بهترین رفرنسه 
موفق و موید باشید

----------


## jalal95

> با سلام 
> تا دلت بخواد سورس در این زمینه در سایت هست و بهترین رفرنسه


 :متعجب: من کی سورس خواستم  بابا من اموزش گفتم نه سورس

----------


## Valadi

با سلام 
عزیزم  سورس که بهتره 
من یک فیلم آموزشی در این زمینه دارم اگر پیدا کردم در سایت قرار می دهم

----------


## delphiprog3000

سلام.
با اجازه جناب ولدی.

دوست عزیز اگه مقاله یا مطلب آموزشی آماده هم نباشه دلیل نمیشه که شما دست از آموختن بکشید.

در سایت هزاران نکته آموزشی وجود داره که شما با در کنار هم گذاشتن آنها میتوانید بهترین آموزش و پاسخ بسیاری از سوالات خود را پیدا کنید.

البته در این ضمینه شما میتوانید از help خود نرم افزار استفاده کنید. و مثال های زیادی وجود داره که میتونه به شما کمک کنه.

اما من یه pdf دیدم که در مورد ارتباط دلفی با دیتابیس براتون میزارم.

http://www.delphi-magic.com/source.php

به امید موفقیت شما.......

----------


## SYNDROME

> از دوستان درخواست اموزش کامل برنامه نویسی با دلفی برای بانکهای اطلاعاتی را به *صورت کامل* دارم که اگه بصورت فایل pdf باشه بهتره


دوست عزیز باید بگویم فکر نکنم چیزی که شما می خواهید پیدا کنید.
آموزش کامل کار با بانک اطلاعاتی که در مقاله ها گفته می شود شامل ذخیره و بازیابی و جستجو و . . . نکته دیگر است.
در کار با بانکهای اطلاعاتی نکاتی وجود دارد که شما باید سالها برنامه نویسی کنید و با استفاده از تجربیات خود به آن برسید.
بهتر آموزش همان استفاده از سورس هایی است که دوستان گفتند.
موفق باشید

----------


## Valadi

این هم فایل آموزش تصویری

----------


## jalal95

با تشکر از همه دوستان بهترین گزینه برای کار با دلفی کدوم دیتا بیس است منظورم  mysql یا access یا ... لطفا معرفی کنید 



> این هم فایل آموزش تصویری


دوست عزیز اینو با چه برنامه ای میشه اجرا کرد؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

> بهترین گزینه برای کار با دلفی کدوم دیتا بیس است منظورم  mysql یا access یا ...


اینو دلفی تعیین نمیکنه، بلکه شما و شرایط پروژه شما تعیین میکنید که بهترین گزینه برای پروژه فعلی کدام گزینه است.

----------


## jalal95

> اینو دلفی تعیین نمیکنه، بلکه شما و شرایط پروژه شما تعیین میکنید که بهترین گزینه برای پروژه فعلی کدام گزینه است.


برای پروژه ای با مشخصات زیر کدام مورد را پیشنهاد میکنید
1-برنامه 118 که در ان 10 هزار شماره تلفن وارد شده باشه 
2-سرعت بالا 
3-امکانات جستجو قوی
4-روی کلاینت بدون مشکل نصب بشه
5-امنیت بالا 
با تشکر

----------


## delphiprog3000

با سلام.

sql انتخاب مناسبی برای شماست چون پاسخگوی تمام نیازهای شماست...


و درباره آن میتوانی  مطالب مفیدی در سایت پیدا کنی و یا به بخش sql مراجعه کنی....

----------


## Valadi

> با تشکر از همه دوستان بهترین گزینه برای کار با دلفی کدوم دیتا بیس است منظورم  mysql یا access یا ... لطفا معرفی کنید 
> 
> دوست عزیز اینو با چه برنامه ای میشه اجرا کرد؟


این با برنامه فلش و بانک اطلاعاتی اکسس است 
موفق وموید باشید

----------


## nontemoshi

به نظر من که یه عمر دارم از sql و Access استفاده میکنم . Sql بهتره

----------


## hadisalahi2

دوست عزیز ، اگه میخوای برنامت رو توی شبکه به اشتراک بذاری و روی شبکه کار کنی ، خوب بهترین پیشنهاد  Sql Server  .
حالا اگه به صورت Local و روی یک کامپیوتر برنامت رو میخوای اجرا کنی بهترین گزینه Access
((((( البته این نطر منه ، به دوستان جسارت نکرده باشیم))))))

----------


## بانی کوچولو

با سلام
من یک سیستم حضور و غیاب میخواهم که با اکسس ساخته شده باشد.

----------


## vahidjoon

من اکسس رو پیشنهاد نمی کنم از sql استفاده کن

----------


## hadiaj168

آخرین فعالیت بانی کوچولو: 
شنبه 05 مرداد 1387 09:52 بعد از ظهر!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

